# Schwinn manta ray silver mist disc brake



## Jpcdds (Jul 24, 2020)

Just curious what you all think the value of this 71’ silver mist manta ray.  Frame is 9/10  seat is 10/10 impeccable!  Disc brake hub is a 2/72 which I assume was added later since silver mists were only made in 1971. If it had a 4/71 then it would have been possible. Looking to buy it! Most accessories NOT included.

Thanks


----------



## sworley (Jul 25, 2020)

$1500-$1600? That’s a very nice example in a great color!


----------



## Jpcdds (Jul 25, 2020)

That’s what i was thinking. He’s asking $2100 but will take $1900.  It’s a beautiful bike.


----------



## bficklin (Jul 25, 2020)

Jpcdds said:


> That’s what i was thinking. He’s asking $2100 but will take $1900. It’s a beautiful bike.




It is a beautiful bike and rare!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artdaddi (Oct 16, 2020)

Do you have a contact for this bike?


----------

